# Tax on second redundancy



## Stanis (31 Jan 2013)

I have recently been made redundant with my company and have been offered a package. I already had a redundancy payout in June 2010 and was wondering what the tax implications were on the second payout?

Sorry if this has been answered already.


----------



## Joe_90 (31 Jan 2013)

A package after 30 months.  

Statutory is always exempt and there is a basic exemption of €10,160 plus €765 for each year of work.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Stanis (31 Jan 2013)

Thanks alot Joe


----------

